# Request for pictures from South Africa



## Singin4Gzus (Dec 22, 2005)

Well, most of you don't know this since I am fairly new but I am from South Africa. I was born there and raised there and moved to the States four years ago. I would love to see some pictures from there if anyone has visited or maybe even lives there. Thanks,
Riette


----------

